# Spiele für den DVD Player



## Rex (25. Sep 2006)

Liebe Freunde,

ich möchte mich gerne mal an einem Spiel für einen normalen DVD-Player versuchen.
a) In welcher Programmiersprache schreibt man sowas? - Java M E?
b) Welche aditionalen Tools für das spätere Authoring und Brennen einer solchen Disc werden benötigt?
c) Welche Limitationen sind für solche Spiele bekannt (3D möglich?, Muss alles vorgerendert sein?, Perfomance, Input...)


Vielen Dank!
MFG
Rex


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (25. Sep 2006)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich total lächerlich zu machen: Meistens sind so Spiele für DVD Player doch nur so Quizspiele, welches einfach clever ineinander verschachtelte Menüs sind. Vielleicht kann man irgendwie eine Zufallskompenente hereinbringen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass in jedem DVD Player ein Java-fähiger Prozessor steckt. Und eine 3D Engine kannst du garantiert gleich ganz vergessen, es muss natürlich alles vorgerendert sein.


----------



## Rex (25. Sep 2006)

Schade, ich dachte, man kann ganze Spiele einfach so dafür machen...

MFG
Rex


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (25. Sep 2006)

Im BlueRay-Standard ist eine Art J2ME definiert. Normale DVD-Player sind aber in keiner Weise dazu geeignet, Java-Bytecode auszuführen. Im DVD-Standard ist lediglich eine primitive ASM-ähnliche Mini-SKriptsprache definiert, mit der man auf Buttons reagieren und zu Kapiteln und dergleichen springen kann. Keine Chance, damit ein normales Simpelprogramm hinzubekommen. Möglichkeiten zur direkten Ausgabe von Text oder Grafik bestehen eh nicht.


----------



## Rex (5. Okt 2006)

Dann... dann frage ich mich, WIE dass funktionieren kann:
http://www.gameworld.de/artikel/system/dvd_player_spiel/productId/234456/spiel/mahjong.htm

MFG
Rex


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (5. Okt 2006)

Wie gesagt, es gibt eine sehr einfache Scriptsprache, die es wohl erlaubt Zufallszahlen erzeugen zu lassen. Es gibt auch "Wer wird Millionär" und andere Quizspiele, da kommen auch nicht immer die gleichen Fragen nacheinander. Aber ansonsten geht nicht viel. Mahjong sind ja im Grunde auch nur Schaltflächen die man anklickt, dort muss nichts berechnet werden oder so. Man kann es einfach als etwas aufwendigeres Menü sehen.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (6. Okt 2006)

Man kann DVD-Menüs schon mißbrauchen, um damit simple Spiele zu erzeugen. Das würde ich aber nicht im engeren Sinne als programmieren bezeichnen. Mit Re-Authoring-Tools wie DVDRemake kann man sich anschauen, wie die als Extras auf DVDs üblicherweise zu findenen Simpelspiele aufgebaut sind. Alles was über einen einfarbigen Cursor hinausgeht, muß als eingenständiges Vollbild abgelegt werden. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, den Bildschirm aus Teilen aufzubauen, Text auszugeben oder was auch immer. Für TicTacToe z.B. müßte z.B. jedes mögliche Spielfeld als eigenes Menübild abgelegt werden. Dadurch wachsen die möglichen Kombinationen schnell in gigantische Dimensionen und selbst einfachste Minispielchen bestehen aus mehreren hundert Bildern, in denen teils nur winzige Details geändert sind. 

Wer will, kann ja wegen der Sprachdefinition (wenn man es so nennen will) mal hier vorbeischauen:
http://www.dvd-replica.com/DVD/vmcommands.php

So einrichtiger Spaß ist die DVD-Skriptsprache aber nicht. Alleine schon die indirekter Sprünge über VTS und VMG sind ein wahrer Graus.


----------

